# Tastatur Shortcut auslösen bei FocusGained-Event



## darki (25. Apr 2008)

Hallo,

die Frage ist, obs möglich ist und wenn ja wie logisch... 

Also ich habe eine *JXDatePicker* und will beim "hintabben" das Datum welches im JFTextField steht selektiert haben.

Da ich nicht ans dahinterliegende JFormattedTextField gelange (private) muss ich es irgendwie anders machen.

Deswegen der Weg über "Strg+A" beim hinein tabben...jemand ne Idee?

Vielen Dank im voraus.

Dark


----------



## The_S (28. Apr 2008)

Über die Klasse Robot kannst du Tasten drücken und wieder loslassen, falls dir das hilft.


----------



## darki (28. Apr 2008)

Ach du scheiße is das geil, klappt, vielen Dank!


----------

